# Stocker & Yale Sandy P650 And Traser P 6500



## Mike. (Jul 20, 2007)

Hallo, everybody.

How watertightness have watch Stocker & Yale Sandy P650 Type 6? I love these watch, but I can not get these watch.

I'm enjoying so Traser P 6500 Type 6, look almost in the same way, but have watertightness only 30M (and have a date). And on *** Commercial Link Removed ***** writes that "The jeep of army watches" and have WR only 30M.









Do you think, that the holds intercourse with water?

Thank you very much and have a nice day.

Mike

Stocker & Yale Sandy P650 and Traser P 6500:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Not bad mate


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

The original specifications for the MIL-W-46374F Type 6 only called for 3 atm water resistance. That's 30 meters.


----------



## Mike. (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes, I know, but watches about which write that "The jeep of army watches", I think that it is quite small WR.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

welcome to RLT

I think you might be misunderstanding the difference between a rugged watch and a dive type watch.

I would imagine that 30m wr is enough for a rugged (Jeep) watch. Lets face facts here you won't be going 30meters underwater in any regular activities.But you might need a heavy duty watch and I'm sure either of the above will fit the bill just fine.

If you are going deeper than 30m then buy a divers spec watch. By their very nature they tend to be quite tough,so they could be dual rugged/divers use.But a rugged watch doesn't need to be waterproof.If you see what I mean.

Jeeps are tough but you don't usually buy one to explore the seabed.It's the same for your watches.

I think the Jeep description still stands


----------



## Mike. (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you for welcome, TikTok.









Yes, I understand, but I think, that the Stocker & Yale Sandy P650 should survive some intercourse with water , when were to be used US Army. I don't think diving.

Mike


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

I see where you are comming from.

I know what you want.how about a Marathon SAR (search and rescue) Marathon watches are built to U.S. military specs.They are very tough well made watches and the SAR is 200mor 300m rated.

and there is a tritum version available (which I really really want)

check out the pics here (non tritum)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...hl=marathon+sar


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

potz said:


> Ho hum ... could you elucidate? Couldn't quite follow.


Me, neither; wondered if Andy or Takahashi might be able to help?


----------



## Mike. (Jul 20, 2007)

2 *TikTok*:

Hallo,

but 30M don't mean dive to 30 meters, but only WR - for example rain, wash up, but no bathing.


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

There you go then,Seems you do indeed learn something new everyday.I thought meters actually ment meters but maybe not.

I think this was discussed a while back but I never took much notice.

Well like I said if you want tough, waterproof and tritum check out the Marathon SAR. It is all those things and a genuine Government contract watch.

Or if you like tritum watches (I love 'em) Check out Ball watch (google) With any luck I'll have one confirmed and incoming very soon


----------



## Mike. (Jul 20, 2007)

OK 

I love Military watches and I like tritium in watches too.


----------



## Amberlodge1 (Jul 27, 2007)

*I love these watches , but why is the watch face so small. *

It's more like a boys watch than a man's.

I bought a Luminox version but was so disappointed with the size

Amberlodge1


----------



## Mike. (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi,

I'm looking for Stocker & Yale Sandy P650 Type 6 Military Watch.

Anybody know where I can buy it?


----------

